
What is your workflow with Wordpress? - chiar1games
Do you push it all the wordpress repository or just a template or crate plugin?
What is your workflow to automate work with wordpress?
======
cZuLi
My workflow for Wordpress:

\- Bitbucket \- Phpstorm + autodeploy to ftp \- Photoshop with graphics layout
\- google speed insight \- Plugins: SEO, Optimize Images, security (ithemes),
Automatic backup database and send to mail + dropbox.

------
Igin0rri
Gitlab + Sublime text 3 + deploybot + plugins (SEO,security, metaslider)

